# New chick on the block :D



## medusalox (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey ya'll, I've been randomly posting in the livejournal mac_cosmetics community, and in macsaleswap, and I'm on MUA as medusalox...so I figured I'd join here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So...hello!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Glad you did, welcome!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 17, 2006)

welcome tp specktra


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 18, 2006)

to Specktra


----------



## Dawn (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## bobbichris (Sep 18, 2006)

I just started posting here.  I love it.  I too am on MUA as cgreene


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcomeee


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 21, 2006)

welcome to specktra!!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 21, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Janice (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you've come to visit, hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 21, 2006)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## juli (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking forward to your random postings on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome aboard


----------

